# Thanks To All Midwest Show Participants



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

On behalf of my wife Julie, daughter Amanda and I, Thanks to all the vendors and buyers who made this another great show. In addition to our usual group of regulars we had a good amount of new faces and product in the mix. Here's looking forward to the November 20th show!

Thank you all, Al DeYoung

I will post pics in a day or two.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you Al!Great show only to get better.Looking forward to the next.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

great show for sure today Al. 

I expect I will graduating from the buying crowd, and will be joining the selling crowd for Nov. 20th to hawk my resin bodies.

Gary "FastBodies" Fast


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Thank You Al, Excellent show, had a great time.


----------



## slotcasimation (Nov 6, 2008)

Great Show!!!!! Excellant job Al keep up the go work. Always go to see the regular shoppers and new faces. Looking for word to November. See all you Hobby Talkers then


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Al for having a great show and thanks for racing friday at park lane was great to hve some new racers. Brian


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Great show!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

